# Debate on enclosure for redfoot



## cristal redfoot (Oct 5, 2012)

Should I put him in my 6 by 3 bookcase or connect 5 big rubbermaids together? I do not have a top for the book case but any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Oct 5, 2012)

If it were me, I would work on the bookcase. There's ways to cover it, and in the longrun, less trouble then trying to connect 5 tubs together.

Check out the link in my thread.


----------



## CDNPyxis (Oct 5, 2012)

Personally, I like them to blend in as much with the room, rather then it being obvious that you have this weird enclosure in the room. So I would go with the bookcase, there is so much you can do with it. 

Craig


----------



## cristal redfoot (Oct 7, 2012)

So I ended up going with bookcase 
All I have to do is make a suitable (not ugly) top hahaha because I would love to admire my work.




StudentoftheReptile said:


> If it were me, I would work on the bookcase. There's ways to cover it, and in the longrun, less trouble then trying to connect 5 tubs together.
> 
> Check out the link in my thread.



I did look at your thread and I think I will copy you hahaha. I just need a handyman.


----------

